# Wild discus tank



## bonsai dave

Well I have changed the direction with my discus collection . Thanks to April for bringing in these lovely fish . I finally have my long sought after wild discus tank. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Keri

Those are really lovely wilds - congrats, they look very happy!


----------



## bigfry

Very beautiful! Are they picky eating?


----------



## Chappy

Very, very nice, Dave! How'd you make out with the large ones? I actually strained my wrist getting mine


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks. I'm surprise how fast it took for them to settle in. The started to eat 20 minutes after being released.



Keri said:


> Those are really lovely wilds - congrats, they look very happy!


Thanks. No I have no problems with them eating.


bigfry said:


> Very beautiful! Are they picky eating?


Thanks Shelly. I made sure to use the largest nets April had. Plus I used a cooler instead of the lg bags.



-N/A- said:


> Very, very nice, Dave! How'd you make out with the large ones? I actually strained my wrist getting mine


----------



## discuspaul

Gorgeous wilds, Dave !


----------



## m_class2g

those are very nice!


----------



## Rastapus

Very nice discus Dave!


----------



## Morainy

Absolutely gorgeous fish, Dave!


----------



## jobber

Nice looking wilds. The subject fooled me...I was picturing discus and bikinis


----------



## target

Beautiful looking wilds.


----------



## zhasan

Beautiful Wilds!!!!!


----------



## AWW

Stunning dave. You have to drop by soon, tank almost done!


----------



## aquaboy71

They look even better in person! Nice group, Dave!


----------



## clairel

*discus*

they are a beautiful bunch of discus. out of curiosity, what species are they?


----------



## April

Hopefully they do go wild..in Dave's tank like the videos lol.

Curura,curiperas,jaquara,Iguar pearl,turura (rare)
These guys were personally selected for a friend of mine. Not commonly found . Too costly.
Dave owes me his first born lol. Shelley owes me her ember! 
One last batch left.blue face heckles and reds. Sold.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275080,-122.835521


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Paul. How are your fish doing? Good I hope. Beth and I need to take a trip out to your place again..


discuspaul said:


> Gorgeous wilds, Dave !


Thanks Mike.


m_class2g said:


> those are very nice!


Thanks Grant. They would look good in the large display tank in Bby ..


Rastapus said:


> Very nice discus Dave!


Thanks


Morainy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous fish, Dave!


Thank Ming. But I couldn't post those pictures. This is a pg rate site.


jobber604 said:


> Nice looking wilds. The subject fooled me...I was picturing discus and bikinis


Thanks Daniel.


target said:


> Beautiful looking wilds.


Thanks How is your discus tank going?


zhasan said:


> Beautiful Wilds!!!!!


Thanks Alex. I will just give me a shout when your free.


AWW said:


> Stunning dave. You have to drop by soon, tank almost done!


Thanks Joseph. I have added a few more since you last saw them.


aquaboy71 said:


> They look even better in person! Nice group, Dave!


Thanks . They are pearl inanu ,juquras. and cuipiurs .


clairel said:


> they are a beautiful bunch of discus. out of curiosity, what species are they?


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks April. If you throw in the reds I will give you my second born too. lol



April said:


> Hopefully they do go wild..in Dave's tank like the videos lol.
> 
> Curura,curiperas,jaquara,Iguar pearl,turura (rare)
> These guys were personally selected for a friend of mine. Not commonly found . Too costly.
> Dave owes me his first born lol. Shelley owes me her ember!
> One last batch left.blue face heckles and reds. Sold.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


----------



## April

I'll give you a cone...to get producing! Then we'll talk about reds..lol

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275044,-122.835554


----------



## DBam

Oh... Firstborn fry lol. Those are amazing fish, had the privilege of seeing them in person. Nicely done Dave!


----------



## Richard

Imaging they are in a planted tank....

Very nice discus, thank you for sharing, Dave.


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Dave . When are you going to post your discus set up?



DBam said:


> Oh... Firstborn fry lol. Those are amazing fish, had the privilege of seeing them in person. Nicely done Dave!


Thanks Richard. It'll be a planted tank in the near future. I have to get the lighting up and pick up some plants and soil it should be done by February. Hopefully.



Richard said:


> Imaging they are in a planted tank....
> 
> Very nice discus, thank you for sharing, Dave.


----------



## Richard

bonsai dave said:


> Thanks Richard. It'll be a planted tank in the near future. I have to get the lighting up and pick up some plants and soil it should be done by February. Hopefully.


It will be a stunning discus display tank for sure.


----------



## April

No...I'd be willing to take his firstborn kid as well...lol.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.280381,-123.130413


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are some new pictures .The tank is still in a middle of a never ending make over. It's going to take a little longer now . I will be having hip surgery in the near future and will not be able to finish the make over. I will be adding plants , wood and be using turface as substrate. I'll also removing the ehiem filter and just using the sump as my main filter. Enjoy


----------



## skrick

beautiful discus actually stunning discus


----------



## Luke78

Iam liking the reds even more now, just stunning and beautiful in their own way! Take your time on this tank, health comes first.Iam sure this setup will mature over time.Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## tony1928

Wow Dave, they look fantastic. I'm going domestic but this makes a pretty convincing argument for wilds! Good luck on the surgery too.


----------



## April

Can I have my fish back yet? Lol


----------



## Morainy

Stunning fish, Dave.


----------



## Chappy

A tank full of sunrises  They look very good, Dave.


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks



skrick said:


> beautiful discus actually stunning discus


Thanks Luke. Yes I'll be taking all the time i need. Too bad you don't have your wilds any more.



Luke78 said:


> Iam liking the reds even more now, just stunning and beautiful in their own way! Take your time on this tank, health comes first.Iam sure this setup will mature over time.Thanks for sharing your photos


Thanks Tony. I can't wait to see your set up when you get some discus. When are you switching over?


tony1928 said:


> Wow Dave, they look fantastic. I'm going domestic but this makes a pretty convincing argument for wilds! Good luck on the surgery too.


Sorry I'm not sure what you are talking about April..... lol You can have them back when I bring over my friends 125 lb Pyrenean Mountain Dog for a cut and a bath. lol



April said:


> Can I have my fish back yet? Lol


Thanks


Morainy said:


> Stunning fish, Dave.


Yes they are . How are you wilds doing ? Good I hope.



-N/A- said:


> A tank full of sunrises  They look very good, Dave.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an update on how the fishes are doing. Enjoy.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are few of their tank mates. There are 4 L134









Here is my full tank shot and of my filter setup.
























Here is my eheim 2262 . I'm using poret foam as media








Here is my 55 gallon sump with bio bale and poret foam.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are a some new pictures. I have changed my mind with that I wanted to do with this tank. I was going to make it a planted tank but after doing some research on natural discus habitat I have changed my mind. I just going to have wood may be a few amazon swords. I going to have to add a canopy . I was going to hang the lights but it didn't work out. I also wanted to use led lights but it would have been to bright for the fish. Enjoy


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## Elle

Every time I see these fish, they look more gorgeous. Nice tank!


----------



## gklaw

Time to get into discus Elle


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Ellen


Elle said:


> Every time I see these fish, they look more gorgeous. Nice tank!


Yes Ellen. I couldn't agree more with Gordon...



gklaw said:


> Time to get into discus Elle


----------



## aquaboy71

Very nice set-up!


----------



## Luke78

Very impressive group Dave, what do you have them on food wise? Is the heckle the only one in there? didnt see any others in the photos.Just one thing if i may add, add a few more hiding spots for your L134's they will appreciate it


----------



## catgoldfish

Love the one with the Red smudge on it.


----------



## hp10BII

Great looking wilds, Dave!


----------



## April

I think that looks way more natural 
Dave! I have more long sticks if you need!
Oh btw..although amazon swords look great...I was informed by Oliver that he's yet to see an amazon sword in the amazon lol.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275018,-122.835521


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an update on the wilds. These were taken after a good cleaning and water change. I tried to get to the algae on the back glass but I ran out of time. Enjoy
















I have gotten some of the wood in the tank but I'll be getting a few more pieces soon.


----------



## zhasan

Awesome pics dave!! Very nice wilds!!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Zee .


zhasan said:


> Awesome pics dave!! Very nice wilds!!


Thanks April. Yeah I'm not going to add any plants . But I'll be adding more pieces of wood soon.



April said:


> I think that looks way more natural
> Dave! I have more long sticks if you need!
> Oh btw..although amazon swords look great...I was informed by Oliver that he's yet to see an amazon sword in the amazon lol.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Thanks


hp10BII said:


> Great looking wilds, Dave!


Thanks same here. I hope to get more reds in the future.


catgoldfish said:


> Love the one with the Red smudge on it.


Yes there is only one heckle left I did a cave for the pleco's. I'll add a few more cave's . I feed them australian black worms, beef heart and seafood mix and bloodworms



Luke78 said:


> Very impressive group Dave, what do you have them on food wise? Is the heckle the only one in there? didnt see any others in the photos.Just one thing if i may add, add a few more hiding spots for your L134's they will appreciate it


Thanks Joesph



aquaboy71 said:


> Very nice set-up!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

That's a happy looking school of wilds. Any pairing activity yet?


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Rick. Yes they are. I lucked out with this batch. They are also a very active bunch. No pairing going on yet.I think my water is to warm for breeding


Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> That's a happy looking school of wilds. Any pairing activity yet?


----------



## Morainy

Spectacular fish, Dave. I love the way that they hang around in a group together.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are some pictures of my tank. I have been battling green water for the pass few days. It's coming around. I really don't mind the green water .The tank is close to a south facing sliding door. It's gets a lot of natural light. I also need to change the light bulbs. enjoy


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## April

That's the most beautiful group of wilds I've seen ! Your tank design with the branches coming down is perfect for a biotope.
; )

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275070,-122.835485


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks April for your help in getting this beautiful fish . I like the branches too but they are a pain in the butt to clean around.



April said:


> That's the most beautiful group of wilds I've seen ! Your tank design with the branches coming down is perfect for a biotope.
> ; )
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


----------



## April

How many do you have now? I believe you got the whole group except the couple Shelley got. Glad they are all togeather in one place.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275154,-122.835499


----------



## FishFreaks

i really like your semi-royals! very beautiful...


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks they are beautiful Their colours are slowly coming out.



FishFreaks said:


> i really like your semi-royals! very beautiful...


I have 14 now. Yup I got the rest of the group. I'm glad i was able to get most of them.If I had my way I would have gotten the whole group.


April said:


> How many do you have now? I believe you got the whole group except the couple Shelley got. Glad they are all togeather in one place.
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


----------



## seanyuki

Nice discus and set up too Dave.....perhaps using UV light may get rid of the green water.

thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## aquaboy71

Very nice, Dave! You sure know how to maximize the growth and look of the wilds! A talent for sure!


----------



## target

That is a great looking group. I love the branches look as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

bonsai dave said:


> Here are some pictures of my tank. I have been battling green water for the pass few days. It's coming around. I really don't mind the green water .The tank is close to a south facing sliding door. It's gets a lot of natural light. I also need to change the light bulbs. enjoy


Just leave the lights off then. Without plants, there's no reason to light the tank if you have lots of ambient light. Then the green water problem should take care of itself.


----------



## April

They were maximized in growth and health by the three original masters. The first one being the amazon, second by the collector,, and the third the original owner in captivity. then onto Vancouver..in my tanks..now onto Dave where they can reside in their forever home. He has a great tank for them and I'm glad they went to someone who enjoys them . 
These guys were collected as the best of the best from Columbia. Hand picked .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Francis. A uv sterilizer will not help. The tank gets lot of natural light from a south facing sliding door. It would be cheaper to move the tank thank get a uv light.


seanyuki said:


> Nice discus and set up too Dave.....perhaps using UV light may get rid of the green water.
> 
> thanks for posting the pics.


Thanks for the kind words Joseph but i can't take credit their growth and look. I just lucked out. How are your fish doing ? Good I hope. Beth and I will need to stop by and check out your breeding operation ..


aquaboy71 said:


> Very nice, Dave! You sure know how to maximize the growth and look of the wilds! A talent for sure!


Thanks Daniel. How are your discus doing? Good I hope.


target said:


> That is a great looking group. I love the branches look as well.


I rarely use the light on this tank. It's on about an hour at night. The green water doesn't bother me . Yes it does get a lot from the living room and south facing sliding door.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Just leave the lights off then. Without plants, there's no reason to light the tank if you have lots of ambient light. Then the green water problem should take care of itself.


Thanks April . Yes my tank will be the last stop on their wonderful journey from Columbia to La to Winnipeg to Vancouver and now to North Vancouver. 


April said:


> They were maximized in growth and health by the three original masters. The first one being the amazon, second by the collector,, and the third the original owner in captivity. then onto Vancouver..in my tanks..now onto Dave where they can reside in their forever home. He has a great tank for them and I'm glad they went to someone who enjoys them .
> These guys were collected as the best of the best from Columbia. Hand picked .


----------



## 2wheelsx2

bonsai dave said:


> I rarely use the light on this tank. It's on about an hour at night. The green water doesn't bother me . Yes it does get a lot from the living room and south facing sliding door.


Ah...ok, then really not much you can do besides using some sheer drapes maybe, to cut the light down. I make it a point not to put any tanks with direct lighting because of these problems...but eventually you either have too many tanks or too little space.


----------



## seanyuki

hi Dave....i am aiming those UV light 120 watts and above.....to clear algae/green water.....not those mini UV lights......need to chit chat soon.


----------



## bonsai dave

I would love to use a 120watt uv but with all they natural light this tank gets it's not worth it right now.


seanyuki said:


> hi Dave....i am aiming those UV light 120 watts and above.....to clear algae/green water.....not those mini UV lights......need to chit chat soon.


I would love to move this tank but I got over ruled by my wife and the parrot. My wife likes the location it's in and the parrot had to be moved away from the window as he had issues with the colour of trim around the sliding door. 


2wheelsx2 said:


> Ah...ok, then really not much you can do besides using some sheer drapes maybe, to cut the light down. I make it a point not to put any tanks with direct lighting because of these problems...but eventually you either have too many tanks or too little space.


----------



## bonsai dave

Hey Every one . I have not posted much on the site in a while as life has been very crazy lately. Here are new pictures of my wild discus in their ugly tank enjoy. Don't mind the algae I have not had a chance to clean it .


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Looking good, I especially like the red blotched one.


----------



## FishFreaks

i really like a few of them. is their an ica red in thier??? any of them seem to be getting interested in breeding yet?


----------



## josephl

Nice fish Dave, the one with the red splashes look awesome


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain

simple but elegant I like it. I just got a very nice looking male myself. I also like the red blotched one. Good job raising them!!!!!!


----------



## DBM

While I appreciate the strides made wiith the captive breeding of discus, I have to say I think wilds are much prettier fish.


----------



## charles

she needs more wild in her tank 

Oops, this comment is supposed to be on Chappy's thread.


----------



## MELLO

Nice collection!


----------



## Chappy

WOW - beautiful fish, Dave. Just beautiful. After looking at your fish, it made me realize how DARK I've gone with mine by having so many wild tefes  Yours looks like a tank full of sunrises and sunsets  Well done.


----------



## bonsai dave

Chappy said:


> WOW - beautiful fish, Dave. Just beautiful. After looking at your fish, it made me realize how DARK I've gone with mine by having so many wild tefes  Yours looks like a tank full of sunrises and sunsets  Well done.


Thanks Shelly



MELLO said:


> Nice collection!


Thanks Mello You have a very beautiful collection your self



Insane in the Fish brain said:


> simple but elegant I like it. I just got a very nice looking male myself. I also like the red blotched one. Good job raising them!!!!!!


Thanks. I wanted to do a discus biotope but it was just to much work so I got rid of the wood. I will be adding the wood back when I move them in to their new home in a few weeks.



josephl said:


> Nice fish Dave, the one with the red splashes look awesome


Thanks Joseph. That is one of my favorite one too.



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Looking good, I especially like the red blotched one.


Thanks Rick. The one I got from you is fitting in really well.



FishFreaks said:


> i really like a few of them. is their an ica red in thier??? any of them seem to be getting interested in breeding yet?


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are some more pictures of my discus before they get moved in there new home in a few weeks.


----------



## mollyb

wow - I can't believe that heckel is still there - nice job!


----------



## vicdiscus

those are looking very nice!


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an update about my wilds. A lot has changed since I last posted. I have moved them from the 170 acrylic tank to a 90 gallon tank. I had to shut down their old tank due to new floors that got put in. The tank will be bare bottom for a little while. I'm wanting to add a few plants. I change 80 gallons every 2 days and I feed them 6 to 8 time a day.I strictly feed them Australia black worms and freeze dried brine shrimp I got from Rick. Enjoy.


----------



## Fish rookie

Wow that is so nice! Love the look of the wild discus!
I had the pleasure of seeing a very big one in Rick's place just a few days ago. They look so awesome!
May I know what is the thin wire underneath the heater for...can't really make out that little thing it is attached to.


----------



## discuspaul

Your wilds get better looking everytime I see them, Dave !

IMO, they're nicer than Second Hand Pat's on simply discus - and she has some great-looking ones !
Yours are the best I've seen so far. You should be very proud of those guys.

Say hello to Beth, and you two are most welcome to drop by anytime you're in this area.
I've re-scaped my tank over the past couple of months - sold some of my discus, and gave a few to my daughter.
And then changed up the mix of colors by getting some Standing Egg BD's, and some Golden Lollipops from Rick - makes for a nice change.


----------



## bonsai dave

Thank you for the kind words. The thin wire is from my digital thermometer and the other part is a suction cup that didn't work to well



Fish rookie said:


> Wow that is so nice! Love the look of the wild discus!
> I had the pleasure of seeing a very big one in Rick's place just a few days ago. They look so awesome!
> May I know what is the thin wire underneath the heater for...can't really make out that little thing it is attached to.


Thanks Paul.This batch of discus have been a lot eaiser to take care of than the others i have had. It pays to get good quality discus. Great job with your tank.I love the collection your discus you have. It make me want to start another domestic tank in the near future. Beth is doing well We'll stop by some time in the future. If you are ever out in my neck of the woods you are welcome to stop in any time .



discuspaul said:


> Your wilds get better looking everytime I see them, Dave !
> 
> IMO, they're nicer than Second Hand Pat's on simply discus - and she has some great-looking ones !
> Yours are the best I've seen so far. You should be very proud of those guys.
> 
> Say hello to Beth, and you two are most welcome to drop by anytime you're in this area.
> I've re-scaped my tank over the past couple of months - sold some of my discus, and gave a few to my daughter.
> And then changed up the mix of colors by getting some Standing Egg BD's, and some Golden Lollipops from Rick - makes for a nice change.


----------



## Bien Lim

Very nice wilds


----------



## FishFreaks

i dunno second hand pat has some nice ones and spawning her wilds...those are really nice tho


----------



## April

Those wilds Dave has we're hand picked by a top collector . 
They are looking good.


----------



## bcorchidguy

Dave I know you're probably getting tired of people telling you how great they look so I'll just say, I've always thought wilds were the prettiest discus out there, colour morphs are mighty fine though but wild discus are in my books unbelievable. That being said, yours are freaking awesome. Beautiful fish.

Douglas


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is some more pictures of my wilds. Enjoy


----------



## er201

Really nice


----------



## ndnhuy

Really really nice


----------



## seanyuki

Hey Dave.....nice looking wilds and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Errol.


er201 said:


> Really nice


Thanks Francis.


seanyuki said:


> Hey Dave.....nice looking wilds and thanks for sharing.


Thanks.


ndnhuy said:


> Really really nice


----------



## bonsai dave

Well I finally got around to setting up my k1 media bottle filter on this tank. It will be replacing my canister filter in about 6 weeks. Here are a few pictures. From now on I'll be running this type of filtration on my grow out and bare bottom discus tank an my koi pond .Here are a few pictures .








50l bag of k1 from Columbia water gardens In California.








Here are couple of 2l cranberry juice bottles with 2 Asian air stones








here one of the filters in the tank. I'll work on the other on this weekend.


----------



## Fish rookie

Interesting...does this kind of work like a corner filter?
What is this K1 media, can it be recharged?


----------



## bonsai dave

Fish rookie said:


> Interesting...does this kind of work like a corner filter?
> What is this K1 media, can it be recharged?


It should. Here is some more information on this product

Evolution Aqua Ltd Kaldnes K1 Media
Hozelock Cyprio Kaldnes Moving Bed Technology - YouTube


----------



## MrJackyTang

Amazing Discus Collections !


----------



## crimper

Awsome wilds Dave! mmmmm. now i'm thingking.... :lol:


----------



## Fish rookie

Thanks for the link, this K1 media looks very interesting. Makes a lot of sense after I watched the video. How is the filter working for your tank so far?
i know you have heard it too many time but your discus are so awesome. I love looking at them. bet they look even nicer in real.


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks for the kind words.You have an awesome tank your self. Seeing your planted tank make me want to start my own discus planted tank.


crimper said:


> Awsome wilds Dave! mmmmm. now i'm thingking.... :lol:


Thanks for the kind words. The filters are doing well. I'm waiting for the to finish cycling it should a couple more weeks before i will see the media change colour. My water is crystal clear . If you are ever in my neighborhood you re welcome to stop by and check them out.



Fish rookie said:


> Thanks for the link, this K1 media looks very interesting. Makes a lot of sense after I watched the video. How is the filter working for your tank so far?
> i know you have heard it too many time but your discus are so awesome. I love looking at them. bet they look even nicer in real.


----------



## PaulCheung

What is the cost of the 50L K1? Where did you get it from?


----------



## bonsai dave

PaulCheung said:


> What is the cost of the 50L K1? Where did you get it from?


HI there I got mine from Columbia water gardens from California. I got it shipped to Point Roberts and the shipping was free to Point Roberts and I just picked it up from there.


----------



## seanyuki

I am also thinking of using the K1 media by doing it with another method......will post pics when ready.


----------



## Fish rookie

Europeans have many interesting ideas on filtration which I have found to be quite inspiring. I was reading on this method called hamburger or whatever and it seems to work very well over there, too. Quite a simple idea but working well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

It's the Hamburg Mattenfilter. Effective but ugly. Very functional though. Also extremely noisy.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is link to the swiss tropical s they sell th ehamburg mattenfiltter.

Poret Foam


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are a some new pictures of the group. They are doing well and eating like crazy. I can't wait to get them in to their new home in a few months.I have a add a couple of domestics to the tank to see if i can get a little breading going in again. i have add a red turk from April and rosy red from Rick. enjoy


----------



## MELLO

Looking good Dave! I like the color on that Rose red.


----------



## bonsai dave

MELLO said:


> Looking good Dave! I like the color on that Rose red.


Thanks Mello. Same here I'm really surprise how the red is starting to show and how much it has grown in the 3 to 4 weeks I have had it.


----------



## crimper

Very nice Wild collection Dave! :drool:


----------



## jobber

I think the journal is due for an update. Just came to catch up


----------



## bonsai dave

jobber said:


> I think the journal is due for an update. Just came to catch up


Yup It is due for an update . I ran in to trouble with columnaris twice in the past year and a bit and lost a lot of my wilds discus and angels. I lost the passion for a while but it has slowly come back over the past few weeks. I'm almost done my new tank. I picked up a 210 acrylic in the summer and it should up and running in the nest or so.


----------



## jobber

The new fish will love the extra water volume, that's for sure. Tough times are behind, glad to see you slowly get back into the wilds. You had some really nice and healthy wilds


----------



## bonsai dave

jobber said:


> The new fish will love the extra water volume, that's for sure. Tough times are behind, glad to see you slowly get back into the wilds. You had some really nice and healthy wilds


I'm sure they will. I can't wait to get the tank up and running.I have not gotten any new wilds yet. I still have about 3 left from my old batch of 18. I have learned a very hard lesson.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is picture of their new home and it is almost done. I just need to wash it and water test the sump and my plumbing it should be done. I'm not sure if i'm going bare bottom or have sand and a few plants
I finally got my led light for the tank. I'm using current usa freshwater plus leds I'm using a 48" & 36"


----------



## jobber

Looking forward to seeing the inhabitants roam such vast space. Thats a beauty of a tank. 



Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillyb

Should be fun!


----------



## Luke78

Sorry to hear about the losses,you had quite the group of wilds there.I guess all of us have been where you have,but we eventually come back at it and learn from it.Great looking setup so far and i look forward to the updates.Best of luck with this one!


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Where do you find all these Acrylic tanks with trims ? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonsai dave

Yes it will be when It's done


Phillyb said:


> Should be fun!


Thanks Luke. Yup I have learned the hard way. I'm slowly building up my wild collection again.


Luke78 said:


> Sorry to hear about the losses,you had quite the group of wilds there.I guess all of us have been where you have,but we eventually come back at it and learn from it.Great looking setup so far and i look forward to the updates.Best of luck with this one!


It is very odd. This is my 4 acrylic tank with the black trim.


Ra's al Ghul said:


> Where do you find all these Acrylic tanks with trims ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonsai dave

Well this tank set up has hit a little snag. The return hose from the sump was leaking over the past few day . I lost about 3 to 4 gallons of water on the floor .So the wife is not happy. I'll be putting this tank build on hold till the spring I don't have the time to deal with it as I'm running a little behind in my bathroom renos.I'll up date when I have it up and running .


----------



## bonsai dave

Here a few pictures of my wild discus and angels. Sorry for the dirty tank glass and algae on the back wall. I have had a few health issues set back the past few weeks and I have not keen to scrub algae . Enjoy


----------



## Junior D

Beautiful set up and discus!


----------



## charles

those angels are something... beautiful.


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Richards.


Junior D said:


> Beautiful set up and discus!


Thanks Charles. They are beautiful angels. But Dooms day is coming soon. They are starting to pair off and when the mating starts all hell is going to break out. Santa Isabella angels are very aggressive when during mating season . They will even kill other rivals.


charles said:


> those angels are something... beautiful.


----------



## kevin22

The blue face heckles are very nice


----------



## UnderseaGal

Those are absolutely gorgeous!
Discus are my favorite. One day, when I know what I'm doing...


----------



## crimper

Gorgeous wilds, I wish I could keep those wilds too.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is a little update for this tank. I don't have as many wilds discus as I did in the past But I have picked up 3 pairs Forkel Siegrist line. F6 Altums. I'm hoping to get them in to their new home in a 2 weeks. The tank is a mess right now as I have not had time to take care of it. Work has kept my busy. Here are a few pictures


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## April

Very nice! Nice to
See an update! 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## josephl

Very nice Dave. 

Would love to find out where you picked up those F6 Altums from. I would love to get my hands on some :bigsmile:


----------



## Chappy

I just LOVE those beautiful angelfish, Dave. Being able to see the Santa Isabella angels alongside the Forkel Siegrist F6 altums is really cool - it's easy to compare the similarities and differences. Great job, Dave. Looks like you've got a tank of happy and healthy fish; you've done really well with all your wilds!
Shelley


----------



## bonsai dave

I came home from a mini Vacation to find my blue face brown Discus pair had laid eggs and they have hatched and are doing well. There are a few albino in the batch . I hope to set up a separate tank for them but It won't be a for a few weeks. It neat to see the other fish in the tank are not bother the pair and their babies.


----------



## kevin22

nicely done, Dave


----------



## April

typical. go on a holiday..leave them alone..water quality starts to slide a bit..and voila breeding!! 
congrats. just leave them and see if they keep caring for them. or move the other fish out. they may defend and keep everyone away. or others may get in the mood..and try carry some fry also. if you move the parents they will stop.


----------



## AWW

Congrats man! Hurry, get your big tank set up! lol


----------

